# pepper spray FTW



## Joe (Oct 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMkoeNAEFAA
Watch and enjoy. I got a kick out of it. Retaliation for when u put Tabasco in my soda.


----------



## crazycajun (Nov 1, 2011)

Joe said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMkoeNAEFAA
> Watch and enjoy. I got a kick out of it. Retaliation for when u put Tabasco in my soda.



I would have beat the crap out of you!!!


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

I carry that same brand. It's like a last resort to scene safety.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2011)

Haha well he poured a bottle of Tabasco in my 32 oz brand new prosing. It was pretty good tomes Haha. Leads me to another point. What's your best pranks you guys have pulled?   BTW, saber makes some good spray. Just cleaning it up made me tear up and cough


----------

